# heat rash under the girls...



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Maine is having a 'heat wave'. Realize that in other parts of the US, this would be 'cooler' temps, but here it isn't.

I'm happy for the vegetables, it is really putting some size, color on them. Yay!!
Feel sorry for the hens, though, and the dogs.
Have gotten a rash where my bra goes, specifically underneath my 'mams'...... uncomfortable! It never dries out here (high humidity, I mean) so it never dries out 'there', either..... gone through lots of powder, spray, etc.
I try not to have to go 'out in public' so I can let the girls roam free. 
Sometimes, I have considered using duck tape, to hoist them up wayyyy high, so the breeze can get under them. Sort of like a homemade 'boob lift'.....

My friend tells me he doesn't think it's obvious when I dont wear a bra, but guess I'm old fashioned or embarrassed, because it's summer, I'm sweaty, clothes stick to you when you sweat. Just dont want to go out in public without foundation garment.
Plus, jumping rope, one needs a heavy duty elastic rubberized bra; then walking dogs afterward, the sweat is really burning.....
It almost went away, then the other day, we drove to Portland and walked around alot on a really hot day. I could feel it breaking out again..... 
Honestly, dont have a big chest, but during this heat wave, they are too big......


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Hydrocortisone cream works wonders for heat rash in that region...... Put it on at night before bedtime and again in the morning before you put on a clean, dry bra. Once the heat rash clears up, believe it or not the best thing I've found to do is put antiperspirant under the girls after every shower. 

I'm not big chested at all but living in VA where summers are hot and humid has given me entirely too much experience in this realm.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Absolute VERY best thing in the WORLD for that is "Anti Monkey Butt" powder. Supposedly developed for bicycle racers, works like a charm!

http://www.amazon.com/Lady-Anti-Mon...d=1374327449&sr=8-1&keywords=anti+monkey+butt

Now we'll see if the censor lets the product name through....

Mon


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

maybe try corn starch it works great, and is cheap


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

an afterwards treatment is turn shower on and get it ready...smear blue star ointment on rash...any kind of rash or welting will burn...grit ya teeth as long as you can ...then hop in shower and wash it off...rash/welting etc will be gone by the next morning and be like you never had it..

then use that monkeybutt or goldbond or some such thing.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Sports bras might be helpful. Lots of women wear them down here in the Summer.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm large chested and live in a high humidity area. As long as I put deodorant and baby powder in that area, I'm good to go. I also wear a sports bra when I have to go out.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

We have very few of those hot days, but when we do it's at least 80% or more humidity. When it's hot like that I wear a 100% cotton undershirt UNDER my bra. It works for me.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Laura said:


> We have very few of those hot days, but when we do it's at least 80% or more humidity. When it's hot like that I wear a 100% cotton undershirt UNDER my bra. It works for me.



only from a PNW'er....original and epic !!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Sports bras might be helpful. Lots of women wear them down here in the Summer.


I live in a sports bra, two of them in fact to squish and mush down the fact that if I didn't I would be a size f or h. That is like a freak show or something so it takes two sports bras to keep them contained. 

Baby powder and also cream works wonders. Baby powder has become my morning after shower routine since I was in high school. I do not like being sticky from sweat and it helps somewhat.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Sports bras might be helpful. Lots of women wear them down here in the Summer.


Nah, won't help a bit


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

From a fellow DD myself, baby powder and deordorant. The Monkey Butt stuff - well the name just turns me off for some reason. LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I just hate the summertime, cause Im always thinking that, Iffn I get that close to a woman , im gonna find that she has heat rash under the girls. blah lol


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

wow thank you for all of the advice on the products!

I do use a sport bra for when I jump rope, walk/jog, etc. It's 'only' for those times, because it makes for a sauna inside of it!
I will try some of the stuff you all mentioned, that I haven't tried.

Have used cremes before, but it's so gooey, seems to make worse.
Never thought of blue star ointment, wow! That must really sting!

Lately, I've used 2 to 3 bras a day, because of the sweat factor....
Well, I'm not as well endowed as some of you gals, but I will make a list of some of the brands you've named.
Have been putting stuff on as soon as I use the blow dryer underneath them, then blow dry again, in case it is still wet.....How ridiculous, that I dont use blow dryer on my hair as much as my boobs!
Had a bad case when I lived in Maryland; that's 'sweat bucket state' right there....I had it all around my chest, waist, behind knees, etc. Yuk!
Am going out soon (need to 'suit up' with proper garments...oh well)
Thanks


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Baby powder can become your newest best friend.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I have very sensitive skin and powder makes it peel. Can't use antiperspirant at all, just mild aloe based deodorant, so no help there. 
I found the best solution was a doubled soft cotton flannel cloth band tucked under the bottom edge of the bra. It should be appr 3" wide and cover from side to side. It lays flat against your midriff and doesn't show thru clothes. Keeps 'em from chaffing by wicking the moisture away and providing a softer surface than your bra band. There is a disposable commercial product like this available and cotton bands also for sale, but they are easy to make.

I forgot to add - my doc says if you already have the rash, try cream meant for yeast infections on the area at night.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Sherry, some women find those undershirts to be helpful. They wear one instead of a bra, and tuck a fold of the cloth under the "girls".

This rubs less than a bra, and makes it dryer when you sweat as well.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Echoesechos said:


> From a fellow DD myself, baby powder and deordorant. The Monkey Butt stuff - well the name just turns me off for some reason. LOL


LOL! They called it that because that's what those bicyclists...you know, the ones in the "cute outfits" that race...called what they got, all red and chafed in their tail region, Monkey B. That spandex type stuff doesn't allow much air circulation.

Would you believe, around here you find Monkey B being sold at hardware stores? Guys who work outside in the summer have found it helps prevent...uncomfortableness. 

Mon


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

That is where I find Monkey Butt as well, in the farm feed store. 

http://www.antimonkeybutt.com/

PS, Shrek, please be nice to me, it is a real name and company after all and I really don't want a infraction.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

A dermatologist told me the best thing was a spray antifungal, like for athlete's foot or jock itch, lol, something like Lotrimin or Lamisil. He said the constant heat and moisture causes yeast to form, and that's what causes the redness, pain and itching. He said to spray it on, wait a minute for it to dry and then put your bra on and, if needed, wash or shower at night and then apply a fresh spray just before going to bed.

I was kind of embarrassed, but asked the pharmacist about it, and he said it was "like a miracle drug" and that he took care of his elderly mother, who had a bad problem in the breast and abdominal fold/groin areas, and it cleared it up when nothing else did. 

So I tried it, and it works great! It's also very cold on first contact, which was a shock the first time, lol, but actually feels very refreshing. I don't have the problem often, even though I'm pretty well endowed, but I just use the spray at the first sign, and it keeps it from becoming a problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

all I've ever used is gold bond also. I pay quite a bit for it though and didn't know there was a knock off at the dollar store. I must check. Georgia.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Logging in from the state of constant humidity and heat down here in the South 

I use Zum Rub in Rosemary-Mint at the first sign of it. It will cure any itch or rash overnight so far, and it's all 'natural' so to speak and smells fairly good. Very soothing and cooling with the mint. I get it at the health food store, but Amazon carries it. Powder just blocks my pores and then exacerbates the issue. I also use Burt's Bees Cranberry & Pomegranate Sugar Rub for exfoliating regularly, and Sandstone from Lush.com (don't use these while you have an active heat rash or you'll be dancing in the shower and saying unrepeatable things, lol) 

And Sherry, find a soft cotton scarf from a thrift store and tie it up halter style around your neck to let the 'girls' have some lift and air circulation  I also wear 100% organic cotton tanks a LOT in the summer, sans foundation wear. These would be some of the reasons I do not like drop-in company...haha!

http://www.amazon.com/Zum-Rub-Rosemary-Mint-2-5-oz/dp/B000DIN3GM/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1374351152&sr=8-8&keywords=zum+rub

~ST

p.s. Never, ever use duct tape. Years ago I had a strapless dress for an event and no strapless bra. My electrician husband thought duct tape would do the trick since I was rather generously sized (and was nursing my child at the time in addition). It did work well. However, at the end of a long hot night of dancing and mingling at the corporate function, when he peeled the duct tape off, my skin came off right along with it. 0_0 I'd like to save others that pain!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

frogmammy said:


> LOL! They called it that because that's what those bicyclists...you know, the ones in the "cute outfits" that race...called what they got, all red and chafed in their tail region, Monkey B. That spandex type stuff doesn't allow much air circulation.
> 
> Would you believe, around here you find Monkey B being sold at hardware stores? Guys who work outside in the summer have found it helps prevent...uncomfortableness.
> 
> Mon


My local Ace Hardware has a bunch of different MB products. I laugh every time I see it... Last winter a co worker saw it for the first time and that was all he could talk about for a month. MB this, MB that, maybe MB will help with an oil leak, or flat tire etc.... He's just "off" that way though. LOL.... He never used it, it was just the name. Maybe I will blame him for my adversion, hmmmm...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Callie, U say it is/was cold when you first sprayed it under. Was that an uplifting experience?? lol.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Callie, U say it is/was cold when you first sprayed it under. Was that an uplifting experience?? lol.


The "girls" don't do "shrinkage" like the "boys"!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Anti-monkey butt is available at Walmart in my area, and it is really good stuff, as is corn starch. Powder can also aggravate moisture problems if too much is used and can tend to hold moisture. Use just a little. I think that the powder is best used as a preventive, and that the spray athlete's foot or jock itch powder is a great idea for a problem that is in the already irritated range. When you work outside in hot humid areas you are not going to stay dry. You need to dry out at the end of the day, and get ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

OOOhhhhh I'm so going to hate asking this, but I gotta, what does the anti mb smell like? eep: I don't like the smell of Gold Bond.

I'll probably just stick to my baby powder, I like the scent of it.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I see you all watch Castle a lot. LOL


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Terri in WV said:


> OOOhhhhh I'm so going to hate asking this, but I gotta, what does the anti mb smell like? eep: I don't like the smell of Gold Bond.
> 
> I'll probably just stick to my baby powder, I like the scent of it.


Very faint scent to the anti-MB...maybe faint calamine scent? I have the "Lady" version...it's pink! 

Mon


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm sure that if you asked at the service desk at Walmart they would accommodate you.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Like frogmammy says. Very faint smell, not perfumey,


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ha Wind, I have the very same thing going on in my food pantry preps. Ya just never know when the stores are going to close down ya know. 

I still like the smell of baby powder. Baby powder and baby lotion, my morning routine I cannot live without. And yes I stock up, LOL.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

cindilu said:


> Ha Wind, I have the very same thing going on in my food pantry preps. Ya just never know when the stores are going to close down ya know.
> 
> I still like the smell of baby powder. Baby powder and baby lotion, my morning routine I cannot live without. And yes I stock up, LOL.


My stash is plain Johnson and Johnson baby powder ...... Non medicated, nothing added .... No corn starch, no chamomile.
Our grocery recently had a sale ----- cheaper than I seen anywhere in years so my "pantry" in well stocked.
My other "can't live without" products are "Udderly Smooth" body cream and "Carmex".


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I know both of those brands, Udderly Smooth is some good stuff. I stock up when I see sales as well or if I have extra money. 

Ya just never know when you might have to go without.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (May 25, 2010)

Monistat Chafing Relief Powder Gel is also helpful in those situations. It is fragrance-free and comes in a small, portable tube...the consistency makes it very easy to reapply as needed during the day. You can find it pretty much anywhere that has a pharmacy...it is generally near the feminine hygiene products.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i've had this issue. dr scipted Clotrimazole. works like a charm and takes very little of the cream. make sure the girls are clean and dry. apply cream, allow to dry. i also rotate my boulder-holders when i get the rash. don't like having to bleach my bras but hate the itchin more. basically, you're dealing with yeast. it will go away and is very controllable but ya gotta make sure your bras are sanitized because it will transfer. the minute it starts...use the cream and get a sanitized bra everyday till it's gone. totally worked for me. much moose-luck~ML


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

wow, you are all very creative! Thanks! I never thought of stocking up on powder, but might try some of those powders as well as the other creams you've mentioned!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Sir movement is the key. Everything else treats the rash, doesnt prevrnt itt. I would be a little worried sbout what all those powders etc was doing.

We dont have girls, but we fo have boys, and the key to comgort in the summer is sir movment


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What is fookin sir movement LOL. when it comes to the girls, Id say, To Sirs with love lol.


----------



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

I use lavender oil at night. The problem is that yeast is quite likely to grow and it hurts and comes back again and again. Wash the bra out every night in HOT water sun dry if you can. 
A blow dryer on cool can help dry areas that don't generally see daylight. And I've used stripes of flannel between skin and band to catch the sweat, at least I can frequently change those out which seems to help.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I am not quite as illiterate as my phone makes me seem, just close. Tryin to make your brain work. Imagine a word scrambale, except some of the letterd are wrong.

Small screen and carpenter's hands.

Fresh air, air movement. Leet those puppies free!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

sherry in Maine said:


> Had a bad case when I lived in Maryland; that's 'sweat bucket state' right there....I had it all around my chest, waist, behind knees, etc. Yuk!


I live in MD and battle sweat constantly! I am counting down until fall! I like plain baby powder. 

When I was young, I thought it was so weird that my mom tucked her shirt/nightgown/etc under the girls when she was braless, and now I do the same thing!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I use corn starch (main ingredient of the powders and doesn't have all the perfumy additives and is cheeeeeeeeeper) and roll up a bandana or two loosely(depending on humidity, more for more humid) to get a little air in there. Or roll up a washcloth...the bandana will stay pretty good when active though and you can take it out and let it dry pretty quick when it gets sweaty. When you sleep try to get that area exposed to air. You might try rolling up a big towel to lift and separate  good luck!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

PS try not to breathe when you shake out the powder, shake gently. That is a lot of small stuff to get down into your lungs. And it will settle in your home too so keep it wiped up because fans and such will kick it up in the air and if you have breathin gprobs well there ya go.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That's what I would do when I got to hold the girls. Shake gently LOL


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

How I missed this thread, I've no idea. I put what I do mostly...in the other heat rash thread. Although if I am outside a lot and sweating...I just stop part way through the day, air everything out and put on a clean dry bra. I have been known to be without clothing most of the time. This is why people don't usually just let themselves into my house (or do as the case may be lol).

Had to stop using powders when I moved to Texas. This is honestly the hottest weather I have been in for any length of time. Found that for me powders are not the best thing. I did get caught out in the heat with no bra at all for longer than I should have. That was a mess. I've used the vaginal yeast infection creams before but they weren't my ultimate solution down here.

Mostly I stick to keepin everything dry, exfoliating to make sure that any bacteria-laden skin cells are sloughed off and also because I noticed my skin getting "thinner" and more sensitive in that area..and then stick to mixing topical solutions to neutralize and tone the areas.

Course...I have the Bag Balm on standby in case things really get crazy.

OH and those few times I have removed all the hair from my lady area....yeah heat rash you would not wish on your worst enemy (monkey butt on the front lmao). This is what hair is for.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I ride horses here in Alabama where it is hot, muggy, humid, and hot..

I have a stock of anti monkey butt powder..stuff works like a dream. I don't use anything else and haven't had a problem. Most riders use it because when you sit a horse for several hours in the heat and humidity you will get a rash. Also, cotton, wear either wicking material like under armour type stuff, I use AeroCool English riding breeches and Under Armour tops or other wicking material. Sprinkle that powder inside your tennis shoes to keep your feet drier too.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> That's what I would do when I got to hold the girls. Shake gently LOL


 
xoxoxoxo Bill!


----------

